# Die Schrecklichsten Werbespots überhaupt ?



## judgmentday (25. Februar 2009)

Also es geht um Werbespots im Fernsehen welche findet ihr so schrecklich das sie einer nennung wert sind ob nun aus der Vergangenheit oder die aktuellen Tv spots was ist einfach nur grauenhaft ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fn direkt mal an ich finde die Kinderriegel werbung total daneben wo diese beiden total künstlich fröhlichen kids den 1m langen weg rennen und so übertriebn künstlich grinsen und die haare des mädchens einfach nur so dumm umher schwingen ich hasse den spot !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt ihr noch ander spots ich überlege derweil mal weiter also bis dann !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Februar 2009)

Es gibt so ne Werbung von, ich glaube es ist Sagrotan. Da hat ein Kind ne Erkältung und fasst im Haus halt so Sachen an wie Telefon und so zeug. Die Mutter rennt hinterher und reinigt ALLES was das Kind anfässt mit nem Sagrotantuch. Das is so scheiße übertrieben. Die sollten lieber mal erzählen das es schädlich ist immer alles zu desinfizieren weil der Körper dadurch nur leichter krank wird.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Schlechte Werbespots...mal überlegen.
"Waschmaschienen leben länger mit Calgooon"
Wie ich dne hasse... bei uns heisst ein eben jemand Edon, und früher sagten alle in de Schule "Waschmaschienen leben kürzer mit Edooon"

...Wie ich die Werbung hasse^^


----------



## neo1986 (25. Februar 2009)

Werbung is immer schlimm da giebt es keinene schlimmsten. Deutsche werbung is öde und nervt!


----------



## Bankchar (25. Februar 2009)

VANISH!

So eine scheiß Werbung hab ich selten gesehen. Zudem ist die Synchro nicht wirklich übereinstimmig mit den Mundbewegungen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2009)

Wer guckt denn bitteschön noch Werbung? Ist ja nicht so das es nur einen einzigen Sender gäbe... und irgendwo ist immer Keine Werbung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt Calgon und Vanish.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (25. Februar 2009)

ahhhhhh öhrenkräbs >.<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isjIzcdEPnA


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Alle Handy-Klingeltöne Werbungen...


----------



## Hanfgurke (25. Februar 2009)

Es gibt bei uns im Kino (Südniedersachsen) einen Werbespott eines, naja Autoverschrottungs- und Metallrecyclingunternehmens. Jeder der aus der Region kommt und die letzten 10 Jahre einmal im Kino war müsste sie schonmal gesehen haben. Sie läuft jedes mal und nach dem 50-abertausendsten Mal bekommt man jedes mal einen Würgreiz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPO_Z2Z9RuM

Hier ist das Prachtstück.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (25. Februar 2009)

Telekom Werbung, weil sie erstens in fast jeder Werbung kommt und meistens noch auf mehreren Sendern gleichzeitig.
Und dann ist in jeder immer ein Lied, was anfangs eigentlich recht gut ist, aber wenn man es am Tag 100 mal hört, geht es einem richtig auf die Nüsse.


----------



## EspCap (25. Februar 2009)

Die alte Sagrotanwerbung mit dem stinkenden Schuh (aus dem auch noch Dampf rauskommt...)
Beim Vergleichsprodukt sprüht sie in die Luft über dem Schuh -> er qualmt weiter
Bei Sagrotan DIREKT IN DEN SCHUH -> Qualmt natürlich nicht mehr
(Unten stand dann "Geruch sichtbar gemacht", kkthxbye...)

1) Wenn der schon vor Gestank qualmt... 'nogh said
2) Würde der Qualm vermutlich auch weggehen wenn man mit Druckluft reinsprüht...

Noch schlimmer ist aber die Werbung für dieses "tolle" RTL-Handyportal, mit der Bushaltestelle...
Dazu muss ich glaub ich nichts sagen^^

Platz 3 belegt diese Pseudo-Amateurfilmer Werbung für Colgate Zahncreme.
Ich weis nicht ob das Budget für die Werbung wirklich so knapp war,
aber es sieht aus als hätte jemand diesen (natürlich ist das einer) Zahnartzt
mit dem Handy gefilmt und den Spot dann nacher mit dem Windows Movie
Maker fertiggestellt...

Eine richtig coole Werbung ist diese CWS-Werbung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6s1JxoS4CE


----------



## Lillyan (25. Februar 2009)

Der schlimmste Slogan aller Zeiten ist für mich definitiv "Die mit dem rotem Stuhl". Wer den erfunden und den genehmigt hat hat in der Werbebranche nichts zu suchen.

Ansonsten ist die Radio-Segmüller-Werbung noch grausam. "Neue, Teppiche bei Segmüller. Segmüller ist sooo toll. Schatz, wir müssen zu Segmüller, denn nur Segmüller hat Tiefpreise. Segmüller, ihr Möbelmarkt."


----------



## Jokkerino (25. Februar 2009)

Der MIIIXEEEEEEERR


----------



## EspCap (25. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der schlimmste Slogan aller Zeiten ist für mich definitiv "Die mit dem rotem Stuhl". Wer den erfunden und den genehmigt hat hat in der Werbebranche nichts zu suchen.


Die hab ich fast vergessen, stimmt. Ich frag mich immernoch wie die Otfried Fischer da hoch bekommen haben, mit dem Kran?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (25. Februar 2009)

Jaa ...  Froop ist eines der schlimmsten


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6gcUU9tbQ4
seitenbacher hmm seitenbacher lecker seitenbacher


----------



## Aero_one (25. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

1. Platz : Radio Werbung von Signal Iduna ... "Guuut zu wissen, das es es Signal Iduna gibt" -.-
     ( Iwann. schmeiß ich das Radio hier aus meinem Büro )

2. Platz : Die tolle Werbung von Gilleteeeeee ... Wargh i really hate that thing ... Was hat denn Golfen, Tennis & Fußball mit nem Rasierer zu tuen...???
    Ausserdem merkt man ja iwie. so garnicht, das es eine Original Werbung mit ner ****** schlechten Syncro ist.

3. Platz Weiss garnicht mehr ... war das Opel ... oder VW ... Naja jedenfalls " Na , haben Sie den Tiger gesehen...?" -.-

4. Platz Die Condor "Fliegen" Werbung. Für das Wortspiel gehört der Entwickler gesteinigt !

5 Platz ... Kennt ihr den Mittermeier ... Kennt ihr diesen geilen Part mit den Holzlamellen ? ... Mehr sag ich nicht

6 Platz _*JEDE*_ Parfüm Werbung ( auch Douglas )

Naja ... Werbung ist meistens eher nervig als "spannend"

So long

Aero


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2009)

Cilit Bang!


----------



## Lisutari (25. Februar 2009)

Die Axe Werbung; diese Plastik-Steinleute sehen so grässlich aus


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Eis eis Pinguin .. ich bin ein eis eis Pinguin !


----------



## Night falls (25. Februar 2009)

> Der schlimmste Slogan aller Zeiten ist für mich definitiv "Die mit dem rotem Stuhl".



Ich frag mich ob die der Zweideutigkeit überhaupt bewusst waren, als sie den eingeführt haben... Bringt mich immerwieder zum schmunzeln.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich nemø an, Seitenbacher rangiert GANZ vorne an der Liste der horror-Werbungen. Nurnoch getoppt werden die von diesen "reality-Werbungen" wie sie momentan aus dem Boden schießen. Eine der schrecklichsten davon ist die von Werthers Original Schoko-Karamell. Und die gibt es auchnoch in 3 Ausführungen T_T


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2009)

Das is Kneteeee und kein Plastik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Aromat05 (25. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Cilit Bang!


das sag ich nur http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiml7rgufDs


----------



## Lisutari (25. Februar 2009)

Der Humor ist extrem flach...

Ansonsten Hasse ich auch die Cola Werbung


----------



## Haxxler (25. Februar 2009)

Die ganz alte Cola Weihnachtswerbung war toll. Ich wollte als kleines Kind immer mal mit nem Coca Cola Weihnachtstruck fahren ^^


----------



## Schwartenmaster (25. Februar 2009)

11880 Da werden sie geholfen!


BBBBAAAAAAAAMMMMMM
und futsch war die glotze


----------



## Night falls (25. Februar 2009)

Wenns um Cillit Bang geht gibts nur einen Clip, und zwar diesen >klick<

Da wird aus dem guten Barry einfach alles rausgeholt...


----------



## Tyalra (25. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar..  KIK werbung ^^... gibt keine schlimmere


----------



## iggeblackmoore (25. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Die Axe Werbung; diese Plastik-Steinleute sehen so grässlich aus



Die Werbung find ich voll cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Februar 2009)

Haben warscheinlich nur Leute in Östereich,aber da mein Pro7 Pro7Austria ist,ist für mich die schlimmste von "Humboldt.at".
Da kann ich echt immer nur kotzen.
Sonst hab ich bestimmt noch ein paar vergessen,die ich vllt reineditierne werde o.0


----------



## Error2000 (25. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Haben warscheinlich nur Leute in Östereich,aber da mein Pro7 Pro7Austria ist,ist für mich die schlimmste von "Humboldt.at".
> Da kann ich echt immer nur kotzen.
> Sonst hab ich bestimmt noch ein paar vergessen,die ich vllt reineditierne werde o.0



"Nicht vergessen: Einsteigen und Aufsteigen!"

Oh mann! Diese Werbung ist einfach nur grottenschlecht.
Die Schauspieler sind auch unter jeder Sau, da merkt richtig dass es zu 100% gestellt ist. (und zwar mies!)

Aber seht selbst:


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Die Werbung kommt mir so vor, als hätten sie ein "Immer-lächeln-Serum" verabreicht bekommen und als würde ihren ganzen Text auf ihrer Hand stehen oder an einer Riesigen Tafel hinter der Kamera stehen... ausser beim letzten^^der hats im Notizbuch geschriebn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (25. Februar 2009)

die jamba werbung...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Februar 2009)

Jede Clearasil Werbung. Die sind einfach nur schrecklich.


----------



## Night falls (25. Februar 2009)

> Jede Clearasil Werbung. Die sind einfach nur schrecklich.



qft.

Es gibt einfach viel zu viel grottige Werbung... Clerasil hat aber auf jeden Fall ne Erwähnung verdient! Pickel werden als Weltuntergang dargestellt, aber wenn man sie mit Clerasil losgeworden ist, kann man einfach auf alle guten Manieren scheißen und mit den dreistesten Maschen beim Traumpartner landen. 
Schauderhaft.

Da fällt mir doch bei dieser Österreichischen Werbung noch das deutsche Pendant ein:



Mal davon abgesehen, dass das Beworbene eine Frechheit ist, ist auchnoch die Werbung gar fürchterbar.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse alle *Hust*Werbungen, die ab 11 Uhr oder so bei Rtl-II und co. kommen.
Führe mich nicht in Versuchung!


----------



## dalai (25. Februar 2009)

-Putzmittelwerbungen: "Cilit Gang-bang, und der Dreck ist weg"
- Datinganbieter (oder wie das auch heisst), vorallem ElitePartner: "Finden sie jetzt einen Partner mit Niveau"
- Für Schweizer: Alle Werbungen aus SF1
- Duplo, der längste Scheiss der Welt
- Kinder schokolade werbungen
-... Es gibt viele schlechte Werbungen, müsste nur den Fernseher anschalten und könnte non stop schreiben


----------



## Xondor (25. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer guckt denn bitteschön noch Werbung? Ist ja nicht so das es nur einen einzigen Sender gäbe... und irgendwo ist immer Keine Werbung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oft ist Werbung das Beste, das im TV läuft. Traurig aber wahr.

Ich hasse ganz allgemein jede Werbung mit kleinen (nackten) babys. Im Moment die Werbung von Schärdinger mit dem Erdbeer Traum, wo das Kind mit so einer furchtbaren, dichten Stimmt redet...Paula ist ne Kuh, die alten "Weg mit dem Speck" Spots (österreich), Amicelli - wo die iene Frau sich wieder mal "einen lockeren typ wünscht" oder so...weil sie einfach sowas von schlimm aussieht, ich halts nicht aus.
und 1000e mehr!!!!!

Da wird man ja vom daran denken wütend.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfqtxAASaYg         ("DU" lernst zu sprechen. Was soll das denn???)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isjIzcdEPnA


----------



## El Homer (25. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob die der Zweideutigkeit überhaupt bewusst waren, als sie den eingeführt haben... Bringt mich immerwieder zum schmunzeln.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meinst du " Die mit dem roten Halsband" ?
Ansonsten diese wiederliche Jamba Werbung alla " Mauli "
....
Ist Deutschland wirklich so Hohl ??


----------



## Night falls (25. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich meine "Die mit dem roten Stuhl"...

Roter Stuhl ist synonym für blutiger Kot...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

Die Werbung kannte ich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber auch Schweizer.


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhh ich habs ! 

Das Video das mich wohl am meißten aufgeregt  hat ..jedesmal hab ich mir dabei an den Kopf gehauen -.-

Fischtisch-.-



Hauptsache Krass auf die Treppe setzen xD


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

"... innerhalb weniger Minuten kommen die Antworten der geprüften Hellseher und dass kostenfrei..."

Könnt ihr lesen was im Clip in der untersten Zeile steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

1,99€ p.m.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Februar 2009)

> Die hab ich fast vergessen, stimmt. Ich frag mich immernoch wie die Otfried Fischer da hoch bekommen haben, mit dem Kran?



Hehe...die Couch haben sie locker hoch getragen...2 kräftige typen mit einer leiter. aber den dicken mussten sie mitem kran hoch hiefen :-)

nervige werbungen sind.
JAMBA, Pro7 Star Force, sämtliche waschmittel und actimel werbungen.


----------



## Thront (26. Februar 2009)

absolut schrecklichste werbung aller zeiten... krieg ich heut noch schlimme träume von...


----------



## Teufelsgurke (26. Februar 2009)

uff..
die schlimmste werbung
"gut aufgelegt ,statt aufgebläht!"

waah dieser ganz tolle jogurt der alten deprimierten mitt-50igern ihren blähbauch nehmen soll,indem sie nichts anderes tun als den lieben langen tag in grün-gelben räumen zu sitzen(ob es zufall ist,dass das die selben farben wie der yogurt sind?^^) und das zufuttern.

aber wie hier schon erwähnt wurde..clerasil..gab es jemals sowas schlimmes...ich bin ja selbst nicht so der werbung gucker..aber wenn ich bei ner freundin bin,muss ich mir das antun..

ein mädel..SPÜRT dass sich dort ein pickel bilden KÖNNTEN vielleicht unter umständen..
sie sagt ihr date mit einem heißen typen ab...
ihre freundin gibt ihr einen stift mit dem sie sich schenll übers gesicht streift und sofort merkt...
HUI mir gehts besser..
Sie geht in den laufenden Unterrichts ihres Schwarmes..
und knallt ihm einen Zettel auf dem Tisch..

So unrealistisch..
a)hätte sie der Lehrer im hhohen Bogen rausgeworfen
b)hätte sie warten können und 
c) dem typen ist das super peinlich..

wääh


----------



## nemø (26. Februar 2009)

wie kan ich videos so verkinken dass man sie hier sieht ohne neuen link
ps warum macht sie erst das schlagzeug kaputt um ihren champus zu kriegen


----------



## xXElfaronXx (26. Februar 2009)

"Nichts geht über einen Mentos Kuss!"

Boah regt mich die Werbung auf ^^


----------



## Night falls (26. Februar 2009)

> wie kan ich videos so verkinken dass man sie hier sieht ohne neuen link



[.youtube]video-id[./youtube]

Ohne die Punkte


----------



## nemø (27. Februar 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

waahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh AMOOOOOK!


----------



## simion (28. Februar 2009)

Die schlimste Werbung ist die für Cillit Bang.... Aber die Verarschung davon ist geil!


----------



## Druda (28. Februar 2009)

Jamba...ist einfach grausam, wie sie die ganzen Titel immer wieder einzelnd aufsagen muessen!


----------



## tschilpi (28. Februar 2009)

Oh Gott nein, seht euch nie im Leben die Seitenbacher Werbungen an.. es wird euch ins Leben eingeprägt.. für immer..

SEITENBACHER MÜSLI FEELGOOD MIX SEITENBACHER LECKER SEITENBACHER SEITENBACHER LECKER VON SEITENBACHER

Und die Werbestimme ist vom Firmenchef lol..

oder SEITENBACHER DÜSIS 0_o


----------



## Buffed- Bunny (28. Februar 2009)

dieses jamba-gedudel geht mir auf den puschel. ganz besonders die neue mit diesem "ich liebe dich, weil du so sch**" bist. 

was will ich denn damit? soll das lustig sein? wenn ich nen knödel in den bau lege, lach ich doch auch nicht und trage ein foto auf meinem display mit mir herum.


----------



## tschilpi (28. Februar 2009)

für Bushido  sende 1 an die XXXX
für Sido  sende 2 an die XXXX
für für den Scheissesong sende 3 an die XXXX
für den Kacksong sende 4 an die XXXX
für den Nacktscanner sende 5 an die XXXX
für den Solarbräuner sende 6 an die XXXX
für XXX sende 7 an die XXXX
für XXX sende 8 an die XXXX
für XXX sende 9 an die XXXX
für XXX sende 10 an die XXXX
für XXX sende 11 an die XXXX
für XXX sende 12 an die XXXX
und so weiter bis 50..

in einer Werbung.

Horror.. horror.


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2009)

diese eine kindernahrungswerbung, weiß grad nicht welche
*kinderlache* 'Würde ein krankes Kind so lachen?'
...nein, aber ein verstrahltes oO
diese lache >.<


----------



## Soldier206 (2. März 2009)

Ist zwar keine deutsche Werbung, aber schlimmer gehts ja fast garnichtmehr die Werbung ist so psycho wer kauft denn das Teil bei der Werbung da bekommt man doch nur Angst^^


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2009)

OMG, das ist ja wirklich schrecklich. Diese Stimme, diese Wortwahl... ein Alptraum.

Ganz besonders schlimm finde ich auch das "Fruchtalarm"-Kind:


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ganz besonders schlimm finde ich auch das "Fruchtalarm"-Kind:


das Kind würd ich auch gern in den Mixer stecken -.-


----------



## tschilpi (2. März 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine deutsche Werbung, aber schlimmer gehts ja fast garnichtmehr die Werbung ist so psycho wer kauft denn das Teil bei der Werbung da bekommt man doch nur Angst^^


AHHHH das ist psycho.. total psycho.. ich krieg Albträume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und von dem Fruchtalarm-Kind gibts auch ne Verarschung von Switch Reloaded^^


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> diese eine kindernahrungswerbung, weiß grad nicht welche
> *kinderlache* 'Würde ein krankes Kind so lachen?'
> ...nein, aber ein verstrahltes oO
> diese lache >.<




die meinte ich, hab keine deutsche gefunden
deswegen spanisch^^


----------



## tschilpi (2. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0CLEuNfYws...feature=related
ROFL, das triffts echt ugt


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> AHHHH das ist psycho.. total psycho.. ich krieg Albträume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


scheiße is das psycho hey das könnt ausm horrorfilm stammen


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (3. März 2009)

Hab keine spezielle ``Hasswerbung`` die hiern icht schon gezeigt worden währe find aber generell alles schlimm an Teleshopping Werbungen... wie nur wie kann man so dermassen schlecht synchronisieren ?!?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Hab keine spezielle ``Hasswerbung`` die hiern icht schon gezeigt worden währe find aber generell alles schlimm an Teleshopping Werbungen... wie nur wie kann man so dermassen schlecht synchronisieren ?!?


das is vermutlich das einzige was mich noch vorn fernseher bewegen könnte aber nur um diese grenzdebilen hirnis zu beobachten wie se mist labern -.-


----------



## Deanne (3. März 2009)

Okay... Das macht mir Angst. Das sollte man sich nicht ansehen, wenn man nachts alleine zuhause ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Okay... Das macht mir Angst. Das sollte man sich nicht ansehen, wenn man nachts alleine zuhause ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lucky die Psychopuppe muhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. März 2009)

Die Puppe ist doch harmlos. Die Kinder machen mir Angst, vor allem wenn die sich mit diesem irren Killerblick umdrehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Die Puppe ist doch harmlos. Die Kinder machen mir Angst, vor allem wenn die sich mit diesem irren Killerblick umdrehen.


es gab mal son geilen Film mit voll den Psychokindern die hatten glaub auch so Psychokinetische Kräfte der war schon recht alt hmm mir fällt der Name nimmer ein *grübel grübel*


----------



## Rhokan (4. März 2009)

Eigentlich alle.

Aber momentan nervt diese endlos lange Telekom-Werung und die ganzen Browsergames besonders.



> es gab mal son geilen Film mit voll den Psychokindern die hatten glaub auch so Psychokinetische Kräfte der war schon recht alt hmm mir fällt der Name nimmer ein *grübel grübel*



Wird auch mal in 'ner Simpsons-Folge verarscht


----------



## Night falls (4. März 2009)

> es gab mal son geilen Film mit voll den Psychokindern die hatten glaub auch so Psychokinetische Kräfte der war schon recht alt hmm mir fällt der Name nimmer ein *grübel grübel*



Das Dorf der Verdammten



> Wird auch mal in 'ner Simpsons-Folge verarscht



Das Blutgemetzel ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Das Dorf der Verdammten
> 
> 
> 
> Das Blutgemetzel ^^


genau so geil der FILM XD


----------



## Soldier206 (6. März 2009)

mal wieder zurück zum Thema^^

Diese dämmliche Kinder Schoko-Bons Werbung wo die jetzt auch noch singen müssen is ja echt total beschissen. Die können einfach nicht singen und dieses dauernde gelabber von "ich nehm mir jetztden Bong" erinnert mich nicht an Bonbons ....

sonst schau ich zu wenig Fernsehen, sonst könnt ich hier wahrscheinlich noch 10 weitere Werbungen aufsagen^^


----------



## Illuminatos (8. März 2009)

Diese Knopperswerbung. Seit Jahren haben die Personen die Knoppers kauften keine Zeit und müssen schnell weg, aber lassen sich trotzdem noch Interviewen.
Kann leider kein Video dazu verlinken, im Internet finde ich nur Parodien der Werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Ich hasse alle Werbungen, wo sie einem weiss machen wollen, das sie "mit diesem Produkt" ihr ganzes Leben verändert haben... Frauen kommen ganz oft in solchen Werbungen vor.


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2009)

dabei ist es so einfach witzige Spots zu machen...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHed-cEUOD4


----------



## TaroEld (9. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> dabei ist es so einfach witzige Spots zu machen...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHed-cEUOD4


Hui... DAS ist Teil 3 von der Werbung- hört euch mal Sekunde 6 an XD


----------



## Naarg (9. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> qft.
> 
> Es gibt einfach viel zu viel grottige Werbung... Clerasil hat aber auf jeden Fall ne Erwähnung verdient! Pickel werden als Weltuntergang dargestellt, aber wenn man sie mit Clerasil losgeworden ist, kann man einfach auf alle guten Manieren scheißen und mit den dreistesten Maschen beim Traumpartner landen.
> Schauderhaft.
> ...


Ich finde es soooooooooooooo geil wie der Typ guckt und spricht... ich bekomme da jedes mal nen Lachflash


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> dabei ist es so einfach witzige Spots zu machen...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHed-cEUOD4



Wenn wir grad bei bierwerbung sind, fällt mir das hier ein.



Ich will das auch^^


----------



## Naarg (9. März 2009)

Die ist doch verdammt geil <3


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2009)

wenn sie DIESES messer für nur 99,99 kaufen erhalten sie DIESE 40messer GRATIS dazu
ausserdem noch diesen tv, dieses telefon und meine mutter ..

hasse die -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn sie DIESES messer für nur 99,99 kaufen erhalten sie DIESE 40messer GRATIS dazu
> ausserdem noch diesen tv, dieses telefon und meine mutter ..
> 
> hasse die -.-


ich sag nur MIracle Blade das geilste Messer überhaupt <3
boa ich liebe diese Werbesendungen um 6 Uhr morgens einfach geil!


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa ich liebe diese Werbesendungen um 6 Uhr morgens einfach geil!



Ich steh ja total auf die Kosmetik-Werbung, die Frau Ricarda M. immer um die Uhrzeit präsentiert. Tolle Produkte, die die Lippen ganz natürlich voller wirken lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benutzt sie natürlich auch selber.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich steh ja total auf die Kosmetik-Werbung, die Frau Ricarda M. immer um die Uhrzeit präsentiert. Tolle Produkte, die die Lippen ganz natürlich voller wirken lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bist du dir sicher das nicht nicht diese Silikonpistolen zum verfugen verkauft?
in so Heimwerkersendungen

Wie baue ich mir ein Traumgesicht...
 Mit Hammer und Meisel zur perfekten Fresse!


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher das nicht nicht diese Silikonpistolen zum verfugen verkauft?



Das kann natürlich auch sein. Könnte sich vielleicht hinter den geheimnisvollen Abkürzungen auf ihrer Heimseite verbergen:

MSC BASIC
MSC SPECIAL
RBS
PCC
MCC
SSC
RCC
Sonstiges


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich auch sein. Könnte sich vielleicht hinter den geheimnisvollen Abkürzungen auf ihrer Heimseite verbergen:
> 
> MSC BASIC
> MSC SPECIAL
> ...


das sind ganz klar Produktbezeichnungen für Bohrmaschienen und Silikonpistolen!


----------



## chopi (24. März 2009)

Auf Pro7,diese Werbung,die jetzt immer ganz am Anfang des Werbeblocks kommt...
"Lionel Richi is back! :O *scheisslied von ihm*"

Dafür hasse ich Pro7 >_>


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCwKndz41P4

Das Lied passt mal gar nicht...so nen Song können se zu ner Öko-Bio-Werbung bringen, aber doch nicht bei Dell! -.-


----------



## Aero_one (25. März 2009)

Die neue Löwensenf Radio Werbung -.- ... " Nyahaha Darf ich noch mal ???????"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

Das Grinsen von der Tante... Schrecklich. 



Werbungen mit Kindern sind ja generell eher grässlich.


Ist zwar kein Werbespot, aber sehr geschmackvoll finde ich auch das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

das ist meine absolute Hasswerbung bei der krieg ich immer derartige anfälle vorm Fernseher wenn ich die hören muss WAHHHHHRGH!!!


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad bei bierwerbung sind, fällt mir das hier ein.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich will das auch^^


<3


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2009)

Kann es wirklich sein, dass jemand so was unendlich Beschissenes unabsichtlich so unendlich beschissen macht?!


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

leider keinen entsprechenden link zur werbung gefunden, aber ich fand die comedy centralwerbung zu beginn der in deutschen neuen southparkstaffel extrem daneben.
Kurzzusammenfassung: "Comedy Central beschäftigt kleine kinder in Afrika für nen hungerlohn damit wir ihnen mehr southpark zeigen können"
extrem geschmacklos edit: wie das müsli über mir xD


----------



## Naho (30. März 2009)

Die "Ja natürlich" Werbung mim Schweindal und mim Bauer...


und die Werbung wo das rote t-shirt redet... glaub KIK wars...


----------



## jekyll_do (30. März 2009)

Alle Spots von McDonalds mit Heidi Klum. Als wenn die da jemals irgendwas gegesen hätte. Die geht mir überhaupt gewaltig auf den S*ck!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

sry für den push aber ich brauch den thread grad fürn paar arbeitskollegen weil wir die nervigste werbung ever suchen sryy


----------



## MasterXoX (10. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyvWNXhpeio

Beste Werbung xD


----------



## Death_Master (10. November 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man es als Werbung bezeichnen kann, aber dieser Trailer ist SEHR schlecht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man es als Werbung bezeichnen kann, aber dieser Trailer ist SEHR schlecht.


also bitte 
der film ist von rob zombie und es geht um nazi werwolf frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der muß einfach gut sein xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man es als Werbung bezeichnen kann, aber dieser Trailer ist SEHR schlecht.



Ich finds nicht schlecht, ich find den Trailer geil xD So richtig schön trashig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. November 2009)

#1 --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmzuJDD7Ujg

#2 --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB08O8sWaS4


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

DAS wär doch mal ne Werbung ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

ahh ihr müsst mal bei youtube die mercedes werbung mit den 2 engeln suchen die is geil XDD

ich würds ja posten aber auf der arbeit hab ich ALS EINZIGER INDER ABTEILUNG KEIN YOUTUBE!!!!!einseinseinschweinerei


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> also bitte
> der film ist von rob zombie und es geht um nazi werwolf frauen
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht seine Gattin, die da mitspielt? Meine, mich erinnern zu können, dass sie dort auch mitgewirkt hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

da hieß eine schauspielerin blabla(weiß den namen grad nicht) zombie 
glaub schon


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da hieß eine schauspielerin blabla(weiß den namen grad nicht) zombie
> glaub schon


Oo moment rob zombie heißt wirklich ZOMBIE???

wie geil ist das den Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo moment rob zombie heißt wirklich ZOMBIE???
> 
> wie geil ist das den Oo



neeee...is nur sein künstler name^^
in wirklichkeit heißt der robert bartleh cummings^^
seine frau hat wohl dann einfach als schauspielerin den künstlernamen von ihm genommen


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo moment rob zombie heißt wirklich ZOMBIE???
> 
> wie geil ist das den Oo


Wie kommt man denn sonst auf so einen Namen ? xD Naja vielleicht hat er seinen Nachnamen mal änder lassen oder sowas? kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (11. November 2009)

Also die schlimmsten Werbungen bisher:

1. Seitenbacher Müsli im Radio.... nie sowas penetrantes gehört. Allein wegen der Werbung würd ich mir nie das Müsli von denen kaufen.
2. Fielmann Werbung... Gibt keine schlechtere Werbung im Fernsehen
3. Damals der Werbespot von Germanwings, wo sie als Titelmelodie die Nationalhymne der udssr genommen haben.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfDs4bWJqds


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da hieß eine schauspielerin blabla(weiß den namen grad nicht) zombie
> glaub schon



Sheri Moon heißt sie, vermutlich auch nur ein Künstlername. Dass sie Schauspielerin ist und schon in seinen anderen Filmen mitgewirkt hat, wusste ich bereits, 
aber bei diesem Streifen war es mir neu.


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Name der Frau von ihm Sheri Moon Zombie xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sheri Moon heißt sie, vermutlich auch nur ein Künstlername. Dass sie Schauspielerin ist und schon in seinen anderen Filmen mitgewirkt hat, wusste ich bereits,
> aber bei diesem Streifen war es mir neu.



jep
is auch nur ein künstlername 
davon hat die ein paar


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Hier ein Video das seit na Zeit in meinen favoriten is xD 


_


----------



## Whitechapel (11. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Name der Frau von ihm Sheri Moon Zombie xD



War das nich die geile Sau aus Haus der 1000 Leichen?
Zum Werbespot..
Ich find den neuen von Burger King echt edel =D
Vom Grilled Cheese und so.. Musste ich erstma jut feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hier ein Video das seit na Zeit in meinen favoriten is xD
> 
> 
> _



http://fernsehkritik.tv/ ftw!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (16. November 2009)

Oou ja da gibts viele....wurde aber eigtl schon alles genannt...

Ausser, welche mich auch aufregt ist die werbung mit Maxi King...besonders die atm aktuelle mit Fly High...Boah ja du geile kuh friss den maxi king yeah hasse gefressen? gut...oO

(is die jetz stolz dass sie nen riegel fressen kann? und is des so geil ner frau zuzusehn wie sie nen SCHOKORIEGEL oral verdaut? lolwut

Edit: Und ja ich bin absichtlich so blöd! ;D


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Bei uns im Kino läuft immer nen Wrbespot von nem Veranstaltungsmagazin in dem sich nach und nach der Satz "Wir wissen vorher was passiert" zusammensetzt. Die Musik dazu und diese elenedige Wort für Wort zusammensetzen rauben einem schon beim 2. Mal den letzten Nerv und das Ding läuft seit min. 10 Jahren vor jeder Vorstellung...
Außerdem: Sämtliche GEZ-Spots. Der Versuch witzig zu sein macht diesen Verein alles andere als verträglicher. Ansonsten eigentlich sämtliche Radiospots, besonders die von lokalen Unternehmen. Hab noch nie nen guten Radiospot gehört.


----------



## shadow24 (16. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bei uns im Kino läuft immer nen Wrbespot von nem Veranstaltungsmagazin in dem sich nach und nach der Satz "Wir wissen vorher was passiert" zusammensetzt. Die Musik dazu und diese elenedige Wort für Wort zusammensetzen rauben einem schon beim 2. Mal den letzten Nerv und das Ding läuft seit min. 10 Jahren vor jeder Vorstellung...
> Außerdem: Sämtliche GEZ-Spots. Der Versuch witzig zu sein macht diesen Verein alles andere als verträglicher. Ansonsten eigentlich sämtliche Radiospots, besonders die von lokalen Unternehmen. Hab noch nie nen guten Radiospot gehört.


absolutes sign zu deinen Aussagen!!!!
komme zwar aus einer anderen Stadt,aber die Werbung von den örtlichen Unternehmen ist so dermassen schlecht, das sie mir schon körperliche Schmerzen bereitet und ein allgemeines Gestöhne im Kinosaal verursacht.und das,wie du schon geschrieben hast nach dem 2ten Mal anschauen.und diese Werbung läuft mittlerweile auch seit Jahren bei uns...
mit der GEZ seh ich ganz genauso.diese wohl lustig gemeinten Spots passen sowas von gar nicht zu deren Unternehmensphilosophie...

mit Radiospot bin ich mir nich so sicher.da war doch mal der eine Spot wo der eine mit der anderen...ach ne, das war noch was anderes...oder wie die eine erzählte, dass beim Frisör...ne auch wieder nicht.ah,jetzt weiss ich...wo der sprechende Joghurt mit der Kuh...nö,auch nicht.der war auch Mist...
ne,hast recht...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA...feature=related

Slap Chop !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (16. November 2009)

/facepalm

So abartig schlecht und nicht mal raffiniert oder wenigstens annäherend geistreich...

Kik ist einfach ohne jegliches Niveau...


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_Ich Glaub mir wierd schlecht xD

edit:Varghoud ich find die Cactus werbugn auch relativ grottig dieses Gegrinse omg ^^ _


----------



## nemø (16. November 2009)

Saitenbacher Müsli, ach komm probirscht halt amol


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_Nemo dein ava tut mir in dne augen whe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> So abartig schlecht und nicht mal raffiniert oder wenigstens annäherend geistreich...
> 
> Kik ist einfach ohne jegliches Niveau...



Bei der zweiten konnt ich ja noch lachen, einfach weils so schlecht ist XD
Aber der erste...


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

abartig, abartiger, am abartigsten hoffe hab das grad richtig gesteigert... aber grauen hafte Werbungen gibts... mir fällt jetzt keine ein, weil ich sie erfolgreich verdränge... schrecklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (16. November 2009)

Also ich persönlich hasse allgemein diese stinklangeiligen Autowerbungen....
Wenn da Auto´s bei Musik, die wohl schon älter als meine Oma sind rumfahren und von "neusten Initativen" etc. gefaselt wird denke ich mir: Wer kauft denn da schon so ein Auto?


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2009)

Sieht man besonders bei den sogenannten Premiummarken gut. Ich hab bei Audi noch nie was anderes gesehen, als n Auto das irgendwo über ne Landstraße im nirgendwo gefahren wird. Naja, außer die Schisprungschanzenaktion... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das können andere besser. Ich erinnere mich an die Renault-Werbung wo man die Hersteller auf ihre Herkunftsländer reduziert hat. Weißwurst und Sushi beim Crashtest und dazu dann das Baguette das als einziges heil blieb. Die fand ich ausnahmsweise mal echt kreativ.


----------



## Perkone (17. November 2009)

Der Sinn von Werbungen ist ja, möglichst nervig zu sein. Denn umso nerviger, umso besser merkt sich der potentielle Kunde sich das beworbene Produkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine subjektive Meinung: Diese bescheuerten Klingeltonwerbungen, die Werbung mit dem Froopzeug und dises Vanish-zeug O_ô


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

ok ich hab n paar Infos zur seitenbacher werbung, diese werbung spricht herr saitenbcher tatsächlich selber kein scheiß
und das "lecker lecker lecker lecker lecker lecker lecker lecker" zum Schluss spricht sein 18(!!!!) jähriger Sohn


----------

